# Collards, any thoughts on this food?



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Pet Forum Members, looking for your advice.:confused1: We are thinking of stocking this brand of dog food and thought who better to ask.
Looking for people who may have tried it or heards about it.
Looking forward to hearing back from you.

Cheers Fraz.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It doesn't look that bad from their ingredients list but no personal experience


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Ingredients of Collards:
*
Rice (min. 40%), Turkey meat meal (min. 26%), Whole grain barley (min.14%), Whole linseed (min. 4.5%), Sugar beet pulp (min. 4.5%), Poultry oil, Hydrolised poultry digest as gravy, Dried Alfalfa (min. 1%), Natural seaweed (min. 0.45%), Fructo-Oligosaccharide (from chicory root extract min 0.25%), Sodium chloride, Potassium chloride (min. 0.2%), Methionine (min. 0.05%), Yucca extract (min. 0.01%), Marigold extract (min. 0.005%), Rosemary extract (min.0.005%)*

40% rice, and only 26% meat?! :scared:

There are also lots of strange looking additives and chemicals. Really not a good food in my opinion, but I suppose there are far worse ones out there.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Even worse, it is 26% *real* meat, which means that it will be even less as it gets dehydrated and processed.

Sorry Fraz but that looks like a muesli.


----------



## collielass22 (Oct 8, 2009)

i HAVE TRIED THIS FOOD, BUT MY DOG WAS OT FUSSED ON IT, THEN AFTER TEH 10 change over, he had upset tummy, so i took him off it.


----------



## bichon x owner (Oct 7, 2010)

hi i feed this food to my 2 dogs both who suffered from dodgie tummies they have been on it for 5months now and they havent had the runs since,and another bonus was the bichons tear stains have gone from under his eyes  so its a big thumbs up from me and the 2 boys :thumbup:


----------



## Sam7 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a 5 year old lab that has been on this for a few months now - have had no problems at all  I'm fussier than he is with regards to what food i give him as weight can be an issue with labs despite all the exercise!!! This food gets a :thumbup: from me as he looks very healthy on it and would and have recommended this to anyone


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I was given some sample bags - a fair size - of the adult and senior. I fed them both to my young dog without any problems, mixed in with her normal food while I was waiting for a delivery. I wouldn't pay good money for something with that much of a cereal content, and I can't see the purpose of barley other than as padding. My older dog can't have anything with cereals in, so kept it away from her.
Skinners is better and cheaper.


----------



## AngusWhitton (Nov 18, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Even worse, it is 26% *real* meat, which means that it will be even less as it gets dehydrated and processed.
> 
> Sorry Fraz but that looks like a muesli.


It's actually 26% meat meal... which is sufficient meat based protein for most dogs.

I haven't sold this yet, but from my trusted sources - it is a good food and worth the money.

Regards

Angus


----------



## Carlin7142 (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been feeding my Beagle on this food for nearly Month now I've noticed brilliant improvements in his attitude, food intake and no more bad stomach but the again he was on Bakers before :-(


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I moved mine on this last year when we went to the caravan - they're on raw normally but lack of freezer space when we go on holiday means they go on dry food. However this was on offer when I was looking through dry foods to move them onto. 

I didn't think it was that bad. I couldn't afford the better ones and as I said - it was on offer. 

First thing - the poo! I have 5 dogs and with 3 (at the time) on this stuff (one a pup at the time) omg I've never seen so much poo! 
And their coats lacked the gloss. Still it was only for a week and I didn't expect them going from the best food (IMO) to not so bad food to look brilliant.

Anyway I've waffled - if you can afford £41 for 12kg (based on my local wholesalers prices - Kennelgate) then perhaps go for one of the better foods Acana is £43 for 13kg and has better ingredients. And Taste of the Wild is £49 for 13.5kg and is one of the best.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Carlin7142 said:


> I've been feeding my Beagle on this food for nearly Month now I've noticed brilliant improvements in his attitude, food intake and no more bad stomach but the again he was on Bakers before :-(


Correct me if I'm wrong but you are you not feeding Collards Puppy food. That's different ingredients...

Turkey meat meal (min. 29%), Rice (min. 25%), Whole grain barley (min. 4.5%), Potato protein, Poultry Oil, Whole linseed (min. 4.5%), Sugar beet pulp (min. 4.5%), Hydrolised poultry digest as gravy, Dried Alfalfa (min. 1%), Natural Seaweed (min.0.45%), Fructo-Oligosaccharide (from chicory root extract min 0.25%), Sodium chloride, Potassium chloride (min. 0.2%), Methionine (0.05%), Yucca extract (min. 0.01%), L-Carnitine, Marigold extract (min. 0,005%), Rosemary extract (min. 0.005%)

You'll notice meat meal first. The puppy food is also listed as hypoallergenic.

No offence to anyone but I personally get suspicious of people who recommend food on their first post


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I found them really helpful when I asked for a sample, they responded straight away and sent the sample very quickly. It's a pretty good food from what I recall? If Dex was on dry I would consider feeding this. He has a small amount of dry food most days but I prefer Arden Grange or Wainwrights.

edited to add

40% is too much rice, I wouldn't feed this. Maybe that's why I only got a sample but never bought any.


----------



## Carlin7142 (Jan 20, 2013)

Goblin said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but you are you not feeding Collards Puppy food. That's different ingredients...
> 
> Turkey meat meal (min. 29%), Rice (min. 25%), Whole grain barley (min. 4.5%), Potato protein, Poultry Oil, Whole linseed (min. 4.5%), Sugar beet pulp (min. 4.5%), Hydrolised poultry digest as gravy, Dried Alfalfa (min. 1%), Natural Seaweed (min.0.45%), Fructo-Oligosaccharide (from chicory root extract min 0.25%), Sodium chloride, Potassium chloride (min. 0.2%), Methionine (0.05%), Yucca extract (min. 0.01%), L-Carnitine, Marigold extract (min. 0,005%), Rosemary extract (min. 0.005%)
> 
> ...


Lol yes I'm knew but you can feel suspicious as much as you like it's Puppy food I'm feeding him on.
Plus if you look I put a thread up Asking more about the collards as I found it good for my Beagle as its much better than the bakers he was being fed on ok.
Since this post I've spent good hour reading on other brands that a kind person has recommend.


----------



## Carlin7142 (Jan 20, 2013)

Your soon to judge ppl because there new but if you look I have asked for advise on things so no reason to be suspicious think you find just giving my thoughts on what I found.
Yes he is having Puppy food not adult as of yet


----------

